# Ludwigia Peruensis



## habitat (Aug 19, 2012)

So I got about 10 stems in of Ludwigia Peruensis about 2 weeks ago and put it in a new tank I am working on. 
I have read that red leaves = proper lighting; which is the case on a few stems while others have been growing a little bit of algae. 









All of the stems have been sprouting a lot of roots above the substrate.









I am running a 8 hour photo period with an estimated 50 par on the plants and I am EI dosing at
1/8 tsp KNO3
1/32tsp KH2PO4
1/32 K2SO4
3x week
1/32 plantex in between macros
50% water changes weekly

So any experts out there able to comment on the excess root growth or the erratic algae and leaf reddening on this plant?

Thank you.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

How big is the tank? 10G I'm guessing. Do you have CO2? Are you using root tabs? What kind of algae do you have?


----------



## habitat (Aug 19, 2012)

Its a 20 gal long and I am running pressurized CO2 at 35 ppm acording to my drop checker. 
I am new to the hobby but I think I have hair algae. I put in 3 root tabs about 2 weeks ago to help my HC which is about 6 inches away from these plants.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Stems need root tabs too. That would explain the roots in the water column. Do you have some sort of power head? With all these plants, CO2/nutrients might not be able to reach the other side of the tank, which might explain the algae. Use this for algae research: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=137368


----------



## habitat (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Real name of this plant is L. glandulosa. "peruensis" is basically... made up. I'll be surprised if you can get it to really do well with 50 par.


----------



## habitat (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification Tinanti. I have the lights suspended 12" above the tank at the moment but I will lower them a few inches and see what happens.


----------

